# DVB-T USB2.0 Problem



## Jason1577 (19. August 2010)

Hi,

habe von so nen noName DVB-T USB 2.0 Stick wo Blaze Video 2.0 drauf ist.
Ich habe Win7 Ultimate x64, da der Treiber für XP ist, habe ich diesen und das Blaze Progi im Kompatibilitätsmodus ausgeführt, hat er auch Installiert, aber nix ia.....im Geräte Manager wird angezeigt DVD DMod mit nem dicken roten X davor......

Finde auch nix damit anzufangen und -oder nen Treiber zu bekommen......

Bezeichnung von dem Stick AF9005 BDA WHQL Driver 6.3.2.1.


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2010)

Treiber kann man nicht einfach im Kompatibilitätsmodus installieren, und schwupps sind die plötzlich für vista/win7 geeignet. Die Treiber greifen zu tief ins System ein. 

Wenn es keine win7-Treiber gibt, kannst Du da nix machen. Aber vlt. erkennt ja win7 den Chip? hast Du da probiert? Kannst Du rausfinden, was genau das für ein Chip ist?


----------



## Jason1577 (20. August 2010)

da ist das Pob. ......
1. da es ein USB Stick ist, müsst eich den aufmachen um nachzuschauen.
2. da steht dvbt usb dongle drauf..
3. wie schon beschrieben, steht da AF9005 BDA WHQL <<<<müsste doch der Chip sein, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2010)

Dann schau doch mal, ob Du mit win7 im Gerätemanager manuell einen AF9005 finden kannst.

Vlt. kannst Du den sogar mit dem windows media center erkennen lassen?


----------



## Jason1577 (22. August 2010)

nein kann ich nicht Manuell finden.
Also kann man keine reinen Treiber im Kompatibilitätsmodus installieren.


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2010)

Nein, für manche Programme schafft der komp-Modus halt eine Umgebung, damit die dann laufen können, ne Art winXP-"Simulation", aber für Treiber geht das nicht, da für eine funktionierende zB XP-"Simulation" ja erstmal die Hardware von Win7 korrekt angesprochen werden muss.


----------



## poiu (23. August 2010)

müsste der XP modus nicht helfen?

sonst mal denn Stick aufmachen und nachsehen, alle mal günstiger als einen neuen kaufen, Garantie hast doch sowieso nicht mehr.

nebenbei googlen hilft oft

http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=282377


----------

